# Small cyst on my arm



## Pookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Just back from the Doctor *joys* but anyways, on the underside of my upper arm, the real pudgy bit, I have a lump thats attached to the skin, under the skin and nothing else. Feels like a grain of rice under the skin.

The Dr said it was a cyst and wouldnt go away without surgery and if it continues to grow as it has recently (had it ages, thought it was a scar) or becomes more painful then I can have it cut out.

Is that under local anesthetic? or general? Or shall I just ignore it and see what happens? And... lol... is it cos I's fat?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 15, 2007)

Please don't ignore it, Pookie. Cysts are usually just liquid-filled lumps, and often change in size. They're usually not dangerous at all, but anything that's an anomoly in the body shoudl be checked out... so you stay safe, 'ya know? 

And to my limited knowledge, no, it's not because you're fat. I think cysts can and do happen to people of every size - but perhaps some of our more learned users will weigh (heh) in on that one. 

Depending on the size - cysts as you describe are removed with local anesthetic, often during an office procedure. The worst thing about it is a couple of needle shots and guarding against infection, as Missaf said. It's really no more complicated that going to the dentist, usually.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 15, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Just back from the Doctor *joys* but anyways, on the underside of my upper arm, the real pudgy bit, I have a lump thats attached to the skin, under the skin and nothing else. Feels like a grain of rice under the skin.
> 
> The Dr said it was a cyst and wouldnt go away without surgery and if it continues to grow as it has recently (had it ages, thought it was a scar) or becomes more painful then I can have it cut out.
> 
> Is that under local anesthetic? or general? Or shall I just ignore it and see what happens? And... lol... is it cos I's fat?



I had a birthmark under my right upper arm removed years ago. It was quite big and it was done under local anaesthetic. It didn't hurt at all, just a bit nippy when the local was going in. You've nothing at all to worry about. They'll dress it afterwards too. Ask the nurse that dresses it, if you can have some stuff home for when you have to do it.  (you don't ask, you don't get  )


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2007)

I had one on the back of my neck, and finally had it taken out because whenever it was at its larger side it was hitting a nerve when I held my head in certain positions.

It was a doctor's office procedure. Some local anesthetic, then he used a needle to drain most of the liquid out, then remove the actual 'sack' (it is some sort of lymph node or something like that). In my case the sack part had ruptured somewhere during the process, so it took a little more work to get it all cut out and drain the resulting hole thoroughly. I was just as glad that I could not see at all what he was doing!

Afterwards he showed me the sack, it looked like a small, shrivelled up, white grape.

I have a tiny scar left over, but no more sore bump  

I would think that taking one out from the fleshy part of your arm would be easier, because the fat should be holding it pretty gently, so I think they should be able to take it out intact without too much trouble.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 15, 2007)

I had the same thing on my left arm a few years ago. I had a couple of the biopsied, and they came back as benign cysts. My doctor referred to them as small "fatty" tumors...hmmm, my whole body is fat...does that mean I'm one big cyst?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 15, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Just back from the Doctor *joys* but anyways, on the underside of my upper arm, the real pudgy bit, I have a lump thats attached to the skin, under the skin and nothing else. Feels like a grain of rice under the skin.
> 
> The Dr said it was a cyst and wouldnt go away without surgery and if it continues to grow as it has recently (had it ages, thought it was a scar) or becomes more painful then I can have it cut out.
> 
> Is that under local anesthetic? or general? Or shall I just ignore it and see what happens? And... lol... is it cos I's fat?




Depending on the size and location of the cyst (how close it is to a blood vessel, etc), but the way you describe it, I imagine that a good dermatologist could do this in the office under a local anesthetic. Like when they cut off a mole or or something similar. If it is small, it might require a stitch or a couple of butterfly closures. But yes, I think it is possible that it could be done in the office.

And, no it is not because you are fat. I would suggest that if it is easy to take care of now, you might want to do that rather than waiting. It may grow and become more difficult to remove at a later date.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 17, 2007)

My size 8 half-sister had one removed last year in the Doctor's office!

Soooooooooo, not because of fat and it can be done very quickly by a Doctor in office with only a stitch or two.

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Pookie (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks everybody, glad to see its not that unusual 

I do a lot of lifting of tables and chairs at school, so will wait until the summer holidays so I have time off without needing to lift so i dont bust any stitches that are needed.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 31, 2007)

*nudge*

Update?


----------



## Pookie (Jul 31, 2007)

aww thats so sweet of you to ask *hugs*

I am off school for the summer, but we have a summer school... LOADS of activity, so I will be getting it removed after that so I have two weeks before term starts again. Last thing I want is bust stitches!


----------



## bill36 (Aug 20, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Just back from the Doctor *joys* but anyways, on the underside of my upper arm, the real pudgy bit, I have a lump thats attached to the skin, under the skin and nothing else. Feels like a grain of rice under the skin.
> 
> The Dr said it was a cyst and wouldnt go away without surgery and if it continues to grow as it has recently (had it ages, thought it was a scar) or becomes more painful then I can have it cut out.
> 
> Is that under local anesthetic? or general? Or shall I just ignore it and see what happens? And... lol... is it cos I's fat?


not cause your fat.i have 'em there too,also on legs and i only have 7% body fat.doc said you can get them from too much dairy.


----------



## Pookie (Aug 26, 2007)

I am somewhat lactose intollerant, gets worse when I am stressed for some reason, now I have my life back on track its lessening, but year and half ago I couldnt eat any dairy products, slowly getting back to normal, so I doubt it is that, thank you for your input though


----------

